# A Traumatising Experience



## Darkwing (Jul 30, 2009)

Today was, no doubt, one of the most scariest experiences in my life.

Okay, I was completely home alone, all by myself, I was browsing FAF until I heard a few bangs and footsteps (Not gunshots.) I took out and loaded my BB Gun (Granted it was not a real gun, but I looked a lot like one and it was the only one I had, so I assumed that I could easily scare away a thief. : / ) I looked all over the house and no one was there, so I put my gun back, thinking I was just being paranoid, until I saw someone walking on my porch, and on my porch was a lot of the stuff that was in the house. Assuming that there were thieves in my house, I took the phone, ran into the bathroom and locked it, and hid in the bathtub. I decided to hide in the bathtub until the crooks left, so I stayed there for about 20-30 minutes, until then, I decided to call 911, before I wanted to do that I wanted to get a closer look of the thief, so I crawled out of the  bathroom and heard the theif going towards my direction, I was just standing there, paralyzed, I honestly thought I was going to die if the crook found me, assuming he was armed, when he came up to me... It turned out to be my sister, and I scared the hell out of my sister, but she scared the hell out of me even more  And so, I breathed a sigh of relief, and my heart was (and is still, actually.) pounding very fast from the adrenaline rush.

And the stuff on the porch? My sister was just taking things out so that she can clean her car.

TL;DR: I thought that there was a thief in my house, so I locked myself in the bathroom, the crook found me and it happened to be my sister, taking things out of the house to clean her car.


But here is where the topic comes in, are you necessarily prepared when a thief breaks into your house? If so, what is your plan for such a situation?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

Hit speed dial for 911 and say "Someone just broke in, *my address*" and leave the receiver off the hook.  If he doesn't have a gun, yell "Hey you" to get him to look at me long enough to see his face (assuming it's not covered and I can actually SEE).  Chances are he'll make tracks.  Also, there is a big dog in our house who really does not like strangers.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a dagger under my pillow, a hollow handgrenade, a real looking P-08, and soon a Pazerfaust for reenacting, if the thief shits themself the wont be getting away real quick when i say freeze.
i might also be getting a RPG-7 replica and a M-72 LAW for show. then i plan on getting a MG-42 for reenacting with a Browning .50 also.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm trained in martial arts, up to 2nd degree brown.  I have a katana, a bow-staff, and a kali stick by my door.   I keep a kali stick by my bed.  I always have my doors locked (patio and front as I live in an apartment), and I will call 911 if I feel threatened.

I probably wouldn't have time to run to the bathroom to lock it since it's between the front door and my bedroom, but if I was on the couch I wouldn't hesitate to grab a long, sharp knife from the knife-block in my kitchen, and use it.

Now, this works great if the thief doesn't have a gun.  If he did...then...I'd have to try to take the bullet in an extremity, then defend myself.  You can get shot in the arm, shoulder, or leg and survive.  The head and torso are your weak spots.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

...Why fight him unless he's coming after you?

Srsly.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

also my brother brought me back a shell from a HC-130 cargo plane, think COD4 when in the plane with the second gun you fire.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I have a long sword in my bedroom that when i was in a situation like that walked down stairs with it. also i have a katana, 2 daggers, a set of golf clubs and a pool cue and a can of starch to use as mace. i am quite paranoid.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...Why fight him unless he's coming after you?
> 
> Srsly.



That's if he's coming after you and talk is not an option.  Personally, I'd rather him get what he wants and get out.  A thief is hopped up on adrenaline and pretty unpredictable if something doesn't go according to plan, and that's what can make them dangerous.

Rapists, on the other hand are a different breed, and they have been known to break into apartments.  That's also something to be prepared for.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 30, 2009)

My mom is a big fan of Cutco kitchen knives and keeps 'em in an easily accessible drawer, though I much rather use either a tanfa, a pair of nunchucks, or one of the umbrellas sitting by the front door.

Also, my mom has a bat in her bedroom and my room's too inaccessible as it is for living anyway, let alone an easy break-in.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my god, I would have died>< And I have an airsoft handgun that looks awfully legit, so I would have done the same.
Before I got it however, I thought someone was breaking into my house....so I grabbed my gunblade. Epic fail, I knowXD Turns out it was the lawn people fixing some stuff up, and were just posting a notice on my door of what they did. But srsly, that does NOT require trying the doorknob of my house >[


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> That's if he's coming after you and talk is not an option.  Personally, I'd rather him get what he wants and get out.  A thief is hopped up on adrenaline and pretty unpredictable if something doesn't go according to plan, and that's what can make them dangerous.
> 
> Rapists, on the other hand are a different breed, and they have been known to break into apartments.  That's also something to be prepared for.



Oh, yes, that's true.  By all means, give a rapist some serious pain, no argument there.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 30, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> That's if he's coming after you and talk is not an option.  Personally, I'd rather him get what he wants and get out.  A thief is hopped up on adrenaline and pretty unpredictable if something doesn't go according to plan, and that's what can make them dangerous.



Exactly why I hid in the bathroom, I knew something was going on and I wanted no part of me to be involved in it.

Thank God it was my sister though, I mean, if that was a real thug, I wouldn't know what would happen to me.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

I would call 9/11, get accused of being a racist *and* get racially profiled by the police when they arrive, and since I'm a guy, get to have a beer with the president.


----------



## Azure (Jul 30, 2009)

My home is a military base.  He's a dead man if he's that retarded. Any other home I've lived in, gun tiem.  Thankfully, nobody has been that stupid.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Exactly why I hid in the bathroom, I knew something was going on and I wanted no part of me to be involved in it.
> 
> Thank God it was my sister though, I mean, if that was a real thug, I wouldn't know what would happen to me.



Can't knock self-preservation, man.  This is why prey animals are camoflagued.  They hide to avoid predators if they can't run.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 30, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Can't knock self-preservation, man.  This is why prey animals are camoflagued.  They hide to avoid predators if they can't run.



I know, but the good thing about this is that I actually learned what to do if a real thug happens to break into the house.

Next time I am home alone I am keeping my phone and local phone numbers very close to me, of course, if it ever happened again I would lock myself in the bathroom and hide in the bathtub as usual, and call 911 and a few other people to help.

I know it sounds pussy-ish to lock and hide yourself in the bathroom in these situations, but I value my life much more than I value my stuff.

Also, my house is really small, so it is pretty hard to hide in it.


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 30, 2009)

AWWW (*giggles while attempting to look sympathtic*) I'm sure the cops appreciated it, hm? 




> i might also be getting a RPG-7 replica and a M-72 LAW for show. then i plan on getting a MG-42 for reenacting with a Browning .50 also.


Do you plan on holding all these at once? Or hiding them around the house?
"Oh, don't mind the MG-42 in the plant pot, it's there for security reasons. And be careful when you sit on the couch, the M-72's under the pillows."


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

You have to wonder who would try to use an RPG (even a mock-up) as a deterrent/intimidation tool in close quarters.

Oh, right.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> My home is a military base.  He's a dead man if he's that retarded. Any other home I've lived in, gun tiem.  Thankfully, nobody has been that stupid.


which base?


Silkstone said:


> AWWW (*giggles while attempting to look sympathtic*) I'm sure the cops appreciated it, hm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the MG is going to be a light plastic that can take a beating, and if the intimadation dosent work, the Pazerfaust is a large metal blunt object, have you seen the rocket on those?


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You have to wonder who would try to use an RPG (even a mock-up) as a deterrent/intimidation tool in close quarters.
> 
> Oh, right.




*LMAO*  awesome


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 30, 2009)

My bedroom is directly in the centre of the house. I can hear every footstep, every word muttered. 3 of my walls have a door. All I have to do is follow the sounds, and choose door 1, 2, or 3 to ambush them with a bat.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You have to wonder who would try to use an RPG (even a mock-up) as a deterrent/intimidation tool in close quarters.
> 
> Oh, right.



I lol'd. And the only reason I did is because I was half-awake and it was the first thing I saw ><


----------



## Krevan (Jul 30, 2009)

Ive got 911 and a .44 if it has to come to that.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 30, 2009)

My fiance collects bladed weapons.

As of right now, there are probably around 60 (not including small things like ninja stars and small throwing knives) in our bedroom closet.

I'd say the person breaking in is much more screwed than we are.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

I saw the dramatic recreation thats from. at one point it showed several guys with rpgs surrounding him, all aiming point blank. I'd be fucking intimidated too. these guys are perfectly willing to get blown up by one of their own guys. they obviously don't give a shit about taking _you_ out in the process. It's crazy, but it works.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 30, 2009)

lol guns

I've got a metal pole with a bigger chunk of metal on the end. That'll do.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> lol guns
> 
> I've got a metal pole with a bigger chunk of metal on the end. That'll do.



thats pretty much what my Pazerfaust is, cept shaped and painted.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 30, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> lol guns
> 
> I've got a metal pole with a bigger chunk of metal on the end. That'll do.



Much better idea than using a gun


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 30, 2009)

God damn you people are armed to the teeth. 

If someone were in my house I would just grab whatever I could use to knock them out, if it came to that.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> God damn you people are armed to the teeth.
> 
> If someone were in my house I would just grab whatever I could use to knock them out, if it came to that.



dude, go pick up a hollow handgrenade for like $7, pull the pin and aim for the head, probably stop them for a second and then be scared shitless from what they assume is a live grenade at their feet giving you time to beeat them with a blunt object.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 30, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> dude, go pick up a hollow handgrenade for like $7, pull the pin and aim for the head, probably stop them for a second and then be scared shitless from what they assume is a live grenade at their feet giving you time to beeat them with a blunt object.



I would have to look like kind of a moron to throw an apparently live grenade in my house.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2009)

I was born ready... I search my house everyday because I think someone might be there. Not to sound paranoid, but it is a very strange feeling I get, and always right before 10 PM.


----------



## Shino (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's see: someone tries to break into the apartment of an off-duty police officer. Am I prepared?

Yeah, he's fucked. With a capital F. Actually, it'd be kinda funny. Talk about choosing the wrong targets...


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 30, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Much better idea than using a gun



Yeah, especially since they're illegal here.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I would have to look like kind of a moron to throw an apparently live grenade in my house.



woudnt they be stupid for breaking into a person's house?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 30, 2009)

I have two revolvers waiting for him right on my computer desk. That, and a .22 rifle. Which I'm always on by the way.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 30, 2009)

Screw it, if someone broke into my house... guns are way too easy and unclassy.

I would give him the full blown Home Alone treatment complete with "the sound of a tool chest coming down the stairs" and a "Suck Brick Kid"


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Screw it, if someone broke into my house... guns are way too easy and unclassy.
> 
> I would give him the full blown Home Alone treatment complete with "the sound of a tool chest coming down the stairs" and a "Suck Brick Kid"



dont forget the paint cans and electric sink.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 30, 2009)

Let see... Fighting abilities, some martial art, my shape, at least 3 knife in my room and a machette, 4 airsoft... 

So i guess i'd just stay cool and pick what's more usefull... So fist or machette. Knock him down and call the police to come pick him.


----------



## Hir (Jul 30, 2009)

I would have used MY BARE HANDS.





Ok probably I would have used the nearest large wieldable object. In my case now? Hmm, *Looks around room*, A floor lamp.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> I would have used MY BARE HANDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no no no no no, use Fisto!, the power fist that is made of metal.


----------



## Hir (Jul 30, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no no no no no, use Fisto!, the power fist that is made of metal.


I don't happen to have one of those laying around, unfortunately.

quite


----------



## Azure (Jul 30, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> which base?


9/11 bro, 9/11.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2009)

Do a barrel roll, then use your Shaolin spade.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh god my older brother did that to me! He goes to NC for college, and he was coming up for a visit, but got a late start, so he didn't get here until 3 am. Me being the nightowl that I am, was up, and was scared when I heard someone trying to turnthe doorknob. Then ran the fuck in the bathroom and locked the door when I heard them open the back door and come in!!!  Come up the stairs...up to the bathroom door.

and say my name. God I was fucking petrified. He laughed at me and hugged me and we hung out before he went to bed.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 30, 2009)

Whats a shaolin spade?


----------



## Jelly (Jul 30, 2009)

Hide and let them take my things.

EH.
I'm a lover not a fighter.

I don't think I have anything easy to sell and easy to take lying around.
Like, what, are they going to take my faggy japanese table lamp?



...OH GOD, MY BANJO.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ;CCC


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 30, 2009)

Every time I'm home alone and get freaked, I go straight for the big kitchen knives 8)


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 30, 2009)

That's what real guns are for, you will never feel as scared having a .44 on your belt, sure some innocent people may turn up dead now and them like that guy in Idaho; god damit if your going to gain 400 pounds you should not wear brown clothing or people will mistake you for a bear.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 30, 2009)

I would hope Basil's barking would scare him off, but then again he'd probably step on Basil and smush him. After that I'd probably start throwing electronics at him and offering to help him carry things to his car so long as he doesn't rape or kill me.

**Sigh** I need a tazer.


----------



## Corto (Jul 30, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i have a dagger under my pillow, a hollow handgrenade, a real looking P-08, and soon a Pazerfaust for reenacting, if the thief shits themself the wont be getting away real quick when i say freeze.
> i might also be getting a RPG-7 replica and a M-72 LAW for show. then i plan on getting a MG-42 for reenacting with a Browning .50 also.


Are you fucking kidding me? A fucking Panzerfaust? 

Do you really think a thief would be so fucking stupid that they would actually believe that this fucking kid is aiming at them with a REAL WWII era nazi bazooka? Come the fuck on. This isn't the "HERE IS A FUCKING LIST OF HOW MANY FAKE GUNS I HAVE" thread, this is to post what you would do if someone broke into your house. 

On second thought, I would LOVE to see you try to take on an armed delinquent with a fucking toy machine gun.


----------



## Zseliq (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow this is frightening! I'm glad everything turned out okay.

I do not know what I would do if a theif broke in. I know my Chow mix and my Labrador would bark at them and could be a deterrent because of their size.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 30, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Wow this is frightening! I'm glad everything turned out okay.
> 
> I do not know what I would do if a theif broke in. I know my Chow mix and my Labrador would bark at them and could be a deterrent because of their size.



Lol, a chow mix would most definitely scare most people off!

I want to get a Keeshond within the next couple of years because I love fluff and I really like their dependent personalities, plus I'm sure they look a little scarier then little ol' Basil XD


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Hit speed dial for 911



I'm sorry. You have 911 on speed dial?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm sorry. You have 911 on speed dial?



It's a little button with a police-shield on it.  Defaults to 911.  Hey, it's that much quicker.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> It's a little button with a police-shield on it.  Defaults to 911.  Hey, it's that much quicker.



That doesn't seem like something that should exist. 911 is pretty quick to dial anyways, and you can get into a lot of trouble for accidentally bumping it and then hanging up.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Today was, no doubt, one of the most scariest experiences in my life.
> 
> Okay, I was completely home alone, all by myself, I was browsing FAF until I heard a few bangs and footsteps (Not gunshots.) I took out and loaded my BB Gun (Granted it was not a real gun, but I looked a lot like one and it was the only one I had, so I assumed that I could easily scare away a thief. : / ) I looked all over the house and no one was there, so I put my gun back, thinking I was just being paranoid, until I saw someone walking on my porch, and on my porch was a lot of the stuff that was in the house. Assuming that there were thieves in my house, I took the phone, ran into the bathroom and locked it, and hid in the bathtub. I decided to hide in the bathtub until the crooks left, so I stayed there for about 20-30 minutes, until then, I decided to call 911, before I wanted to do that I wanted to get a closer look of the thief, so I crawled out of the  bathroom and heard the theif going towards my direction, I was just standing there, paralyzed, I honestly thought I was going to die if the crook found me, assuming he was armed, when he came up to me... It turned out to be my sister, and I scared the hell out of my sister, but she scared the hell out of me even more  And so, I breathed a sigh of relief, and my heart was (and is still, actually.) pounding very fast from the adrenaline rush.
> 
> ...



I'm an armed citizen, so yes, I'm prepared.  The plan?  Hold them at gunpoint till the police arrive, if they cooperate... if they don't, then I imagine the police will need to bring the paramedics with them.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 30, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> I'm an armed citizen, so yes, I'm prepared.  The plan?  Hold them at gunpoint till the police arrive, if they cooperate... if they don't, then I imagine the police will need to bring the paramedics with them.



Make sure to shoot them before then get to the doorway so they fall down inside!


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh god, not the gun control debate again. There's a thread for that, isn't there?


----------



## Zseliq (Jul 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Lol, a chow mix would most definitely scare most people off!
> 
> I want to get a Keeshond within the next couple of years because I love fluff and I really like their dependent personalities, plus I'm sure they look a little scarier then little ol' Basil XD



Daawwww Keeshonds are cute.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> That doesn't seem like something that should exist. 911 is pretty quick to dial anyways, and you can get into a lot of trouble for accidentally bumping it and then hanging up.



It's a slightly older phone and I haven't seen any newer models with such buttons (there's a button with a little green cross and a button with a little red flame too - because there's more than one kind of 911, apparently), probably for the reason you stated.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 30, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Daawwww Keeshonds are cute.



Hell yes =3

Unfortunately I'm having trouble finding decent kennels that breed Keeshonden here in Texas, so I guess I'll just have to make a road trip whenever the time comes to get another dog.

Hey, I love road trips. Yay! =D


----------



## Tycho (Jul 30, 2009)

But still no Corgi?


----------



## Nargle (Jul 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> But still no Corgi?



I've decided that because of their energy level, I'm going to wait 'till I graduate college =3 Maybe once I get a house, too, because I'd like to build an agility course in the backyard for it to play on.

Papillons and Keeshonden are still totally what I'm looking for in a dog, but with less drive, so better for an apartment/busy college schedule n.n


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 30, 2009)

14" bowie knife under my pillow (my neighbors were stabbed in their bedrooms a few years back, so last line of defense, an old Louisville Slugger in the living room, and a cattle prod hidden near the front door (in case I can catch them still trying to get in... 50k volts through a doorknob is a pretty good deterrent).


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? A fucking Panzerfaust?
> 
> Do you really think a thief would be so fucking stupid that they would actually believe that this fucking kid is aiming at them with a REAL WWII era nazi bazooka? Come the fuck on. This isn't the "HERE IS A FUCKING LIST OF HOW MANY FAKE GUNS I HAVE" thread, this is to post what you would do if someone broke into your house.
> 
> On second thought, I would LOVE to see you try to take on an armed delinquent with a fucking toy machine gun.



well they wouldnt be to smart if they broke into my house, so they probably dont know much on history particularly the weapons. that and being 6 1/2 feet tall so i would look full grown, that and i could just beat the shit out of them with it, i assume tou have seen one and know how good it would be for beating people with.


----------



## Corto (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's be realistic here. I also sleep with a knife next to my bed and my improvised flame thrower (HINT: It's some lighter fluid and a box of matches) in my desk but if I ever saw someone breaking in I would probably either freeze in place or run away screaming like the little girl I used to be.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> Let's be realistic here. I also sleep with a knife next to my bed and my improvised flame thrower (HINT: It's some lighter fluid and a box of matches) in my desk but if I ever saw someone breaking in I would probably either freeze in place or run away screaming like the little girl I used to be.



oh i agree with the running, i would go to my bathroom with a blunt object aka Panzerfaust replica, wait fo them to come in there and whack them over the back of the head if they dont trip on all my shit on the floor.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> Let's be realistic here. I also sleep with a knife next to my bed and my improvised flame thrower (HINT: It's some lighter fluid and a box of matches) in my desk but if I ever saw someone breaking in I would probably either freeze in place or run away screaming like the little girl I used to be.



Yeah, same here. Although if I can catch them at the door, I know for a fact I can use the cattle prod. At least back in 99' I could... it's amazing how quick someone will stop trying to open the front door with a credit card and instead fall down the stairs. 

And if that fails, it's basicly built into a 2 foot lead pipe with a rubber grip on the end.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 30, 2009)

:C Can't Knives are illgeal and so are guns.

 And If i did hurt the thief they proably sue me...


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> :C Can't Knives are illgeal and so are guns.



Knives aren't illegal, or else you'd have a hell of a time in the kitchen; Knives of a specific _length_ typically are; So improvise. A butcher's knife is usually something that people don't like to see wielded in anger.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

I broke a homeless person's hand to steal his money once when I was a few bucks short of securing a safe place to stay in Toronto. I didn't actually know I could be that kind of person but, needless to say, that's what I'll do to protect myself when I *don't* have the law on my side.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I broke a homeless person's hand to steal his money once when I was a few bucks short of securing a safe place to stay in Toronto. I didn't actually know I could be that kind of person but, needless to say, that's what I'll do to protect myself when I *don't* have the law on my side.



dude, what the fuck?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I broke a homeless person's hand to steal his money once when I was a few bucks short of securing a safe place to stay in Toronto. I didn't actually know I could be that kind of person but, needless to say, that's what I'll do to protect myself when I *don't* have the law on my side.



Sad, just sad. Who goes that low just to get some money?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Sad, just sad. Who goes that low just to get some money?



i know, what the fuck is wrong with you, just because they dont have a home are they less of a person not worthy of money? go to the goddamn shelter. that may have been his money for food for the fucking week you asshole.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I would hope Basil's barking would scare him off, but then again he'd probably step on Basil and smush him. After that I'd probably start throwing electronics at him and offering to help him carry things to his car so long as he doesn't rape or kill me.
> 
> **Sigh** I need a tazer.




small dogs can scare the crap out of burglars once they realize the dog puts up a pretty good and bloody fight.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

The man was an admitted crack addict, trying to get money out of me, for crack, and trying to use some very intimidating tactics to do so. And this was my last two nights in the city, waiting for a flight out of there, after about two months of being on the receiving end of bullshit from people like him, a few times of which I gave in.

He just happened to pick the wrong time to fuck with me. It truly is survival of the fittest in certain situations, and if you've never been there, you just can't relate.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

So some homeless guy was like "Spare some change?" and you were all like "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?! I'M THE JUGGERNAUT, BITCH!" and Hulk-smashed him so you could steal his hobo-cash.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> So some homeless guy was like "Spare some change?" and you were all like "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?! I'M THE JUGGERNAUT, BITCH!" and Hulk-smashed him so you could steal his hobo-cash.



No, more like he was completely unresponsive to my explanation that I *couldn't* spare some change to feed his addiction because, God forbid, I needed to protect *my own ass* and was a few bucks short of that. And as he continued to follow me with his jittery, sketchy self, I *warned him* that I had half a mind to take his since he was stupid enough to tell me straight up he *had* money, but was just a little short of being able to go to his dealer. And that's when he went from harassing and intimidating to *aggressive*. Again, wrong place, wrong person, and most of all, *wrong time*.

You have absolutely no idea what a human being can become when they're addicted to drugs or desperate for money. And you also have no idea what a person's capable of when their instincts go into self-preservation mode. Funny this should come up in a thread about a person whose "traumatic experience" is *thinking* he was being broken into. That's what this guy was basically trying to do to me, except without a house with a phone/weapon nearby to protect myself with.

Very sheltered lives most of you have lived and will probably continue to live, and no lie, I fucking resent you for it. Because I'd have much rather remained ignorant to the reality of human nature at its most basic.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Funny this should come up in a thread about a person whose "traumatic experience" is *thinking* he was being broken into.



Thinking your being broken into and actually being broken into make no difference, you are still scared shit.

I was almost literally shitting myself when I saw all of the stuff in my house on the porch, assuming it was ready to be loaded into the car. That was when I locked myself up in the bathroom, I simply wanted no part in it. If it was a real thief, I would gladly let him take anything he wants, as long as I am not involved in it.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Very sheltered lives most of you have lived and will probably continue to live, and no lie, I fucking resent you for it. Because I'd have much rather remained ignorant to the reality of human nature at its most basic.



You have no idea what kind of lives other people have led, and while I for the most part haven't had to experience the joys of beating up a crack-addicted vagrant and stealing his blow money for any reason, I do have a very good idea as to what human nature is like, and because of that, I operate in a very cautious fashion, particularly around people who for all intents and purposes are like that. Thankfully, for the most part, there aren't many homeless around here that I know of, and those that do ask for money will generally very politely back off if you decline. I guess that's the cultural difference between here and Toronto.

Then again, I've never liked big cities. I've been to Toronto before (for a vacation, if you can believe that), and quite honestly, the smell and air quality alone is enough to turn me off.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I broke a homeless person's hand to steal his money once when I was a few bucks short of securing a safe place to stay in Toronto. I didn't actually know I could be that kind of person but, needless to say, that's what I'll do to protect myself when I *don't* have the law on my side.





Wolf-Bone said:


> No, more like he was completely unresponsive to my explanation that I *couldn't* spare some change to feed his addiction because, God forbid, I needed to protect *my own ass* and was a few bucks short of that. And as he continued to follow me with his jittery, sketchy self, I *warned him* that I had half a mind to take his since he was stupid enough to tell me straight up he *had* money, but was just a little short of being able to go to his dealer. And that's when he went from harassing and intimidating to *aggressive*. Again, wrong place, wrong person, and most of all, *wrong time*.
> 
> You have absolutely no idea what a human being can become when they're addicted to drugs or desperate for money. And you also have no idea what a person's capable of when their instincts go into self-preservation mode. Funny this should come up in a thread about a person whose "traumatic experience" is *thinking* he was being broken into. That's what this guy was basically trying to do to me, except without a house with a phone/weapon nearby to protect myself with.
> 
> Very sheltered lives most of you have lived and will probably continue to live, and no lie, I fucking resent you for it. Because I'd have much rather remained ignorant to the reality of human nature at its most basic.



well these to statements are quite different, first you steal his money for a selfish want and break his hand in the process, then it is that he was a crack addict trying to rob you so it was self defence, but you still took his money and some how its better you take it forcefully than let him keep it. you taking his money was no better than him trying to take yours.


----------



## Corto (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Very sheltered lives most of you have lived and will probably continue to live, and no lie, I fucking resent you for it. Because I'd have much rather remained ignorant to the reality of human nature at its most basic.


You're fucking right. My life has been nothing but rainbows and sunshines, I can't wait for the day I hit a junkie so I can brag about it on a furry art forum. I wish I was like you, a lone wolf walking the dangerous streets at night, possibly looking for some clues about who killed your dame with some smooth jazz going in the background and Tarantino wetting his pants somewhere.

Now, everyone shut up about Wolf's adventure and get back in topic.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 30, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well these to statements are quite different, first you steal his money for a selfish want and break his hand in the process, then it is that he was a crack addict trying to rob you so it was self defence, but you still took his money and some how its better you take it forcefully than let him keep it. you taking his money was no better than him trying to take yours.



No, I actually said in the first statement it was "to secure a safe place to stay in Toronto", which if you had any *common sense* would tell you enough. You'd sort've be able to connect the dots. Guy not from Toronto, in Toronto, in a bind, needs to find a place to crash for a few days to get out of this city, there's crackheads here, this is a recipe for disaster.

To the guy saying I'm bragging, get fucked. It should've been obvious enough that that wasn't what I was doing and it's your own stupidity/pathological need to just be right about something making you ignore the part where I said I'd just as soon have never had that experience and seen up close and personal what I and other people are capable of in certain situations.

But of course, no *common sense*.


----------



## Corto (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, that's all nice and shit until you got to the point about how you hated our sheltered lives and how we'll never experience the "reality of human nature at it's most basic". That didn't make you sound like a "holier than thou" asshole at all.
I'm not saying that what you lived through was great or that you enjoyed it, but the way you posted about it (first making a vague comment about how you assaulted a hobo and then the bit about how you know the dark side of the human soul) really made you look like an attention grabbing douche. Also, I must have missed the bit of "common sense" that immediatly makes me sympathize with the guy that steals money. 

Now let's get back on topic. If you wanna keep discussing this with me, I can receive private messages. Otherwise, let's forget this little incident.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 31, 2009)

Corto said:


> let's forget this little incident.



Nah, I'll just forget you.


----------



## Corto (Jul 31, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

dude, thieves? you're worried about _thieves?_  the real worry is monsters. those guys don't play.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the real worry is monsters. those guys don't play.



Wow, you aren't fucking around when you call yourself Harley*Paranoia*.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wow, you aren't fucking around when you call yourself Harley*Paranoia*.



that's right, i'm not. i'm not shitting you, either. thieves are humans, and can be killed. monsters, on the other hand, are much more dangerous, as they are not regular humans. if you're thinking i'm kidding, you're not taking me seriously enough.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's right, i'm not. i'm not shitting you, either. thieves are humans, and can be killed. monsters, on the other hand, are much more dangerous, as they are not regular humans. if you're thinking i'm kidding, you're not taking me seriously enough.



What do you mean specifically, by monsters?

I believe that there are monsters out there like the Loch Ness Monster, but I can't just imagine one barging into my house and mauling me to death.

Now thieves, those are people you should worry about, especially when your home all by yourself, one comes in, and if he finds you and is armed, holds you at gunpoint. It can be very scary. Even the one I experienced today was scary as hell, even though it turned out to be my sister, I mean, hearing all of the footsteps in your house, and the sound of people rummaging through your stuff as you are locked inside your bathroom, shaking to death in the bathtub, them knowing your not there, and, if they find you, you may get raped, killed, injured or worse.

Like I said before, next time I am home alone, I will be prepared this time.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> What do you mean specifically, by monsters?
> 
> I believe that there are monsters out there like the Loch Ness Monster, but I can't just imagine one barging into my house and mauling me to death.



like, monsters. the stuff that people say that makes other people call them crazy. beasts, creatures of the dark, etc, MONSTERS. don't you ever wonder...why every culture in the world has stories of monsters? ever wonder why children are afraid of monsters under their bed or in their closet? cause most of them were not taught about those things. they are just naturally afraid of them. 

and, it's in human nature, programmed into us, to be afraid of things that pose a threat to us. we are automatically born to be afraid of certain things. fire, for example. you know it will hurt you. or, in your case specifically, thieves. you know to be afraid of them. you just know they are not good. that's how children are with monsters. they are not taught to be afraid of them, they just are. that fear can't just manifest out of nothing.

i believe the adults that believe in monsters, the ones that are called crazy, are just the ones who know they exist. common? no, not at all, but don't you ever wonder about cases of people who disappear without a trace, or who are killed with absolutely NO evidence?

that lingering feeling, the uneasy tension you feel sometimes at night when you feel like there's something else in the dark with you, that's not just you being silly. that's your body trying to remind you there are things to fear outside of what you've been taught to fear.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2009)

Take your meds, Harley, and go to bed.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Take your meds, Harley, and go to bed.



i quit the anti-psychotic :U it made me worse. also, now i can't sleep because i scared myself. tell me a bedtime story?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i quit the anti-psychotic :U it made me worse. also, now i can't sleep because i scared myself. tell me a bedtime story?



Once upon a time a THE FUCKING END.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Once upon a time a THE FUCKING END.



YOU TELL THE WORST STORIES. but seriously, you should consider the thought of monsters.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but seriously, you should consider the thought of monsters.



I will try


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I will try



seriously?


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> seriously?



I guess, I mean, I would be aware, but I really wouldn't necessarily believe in it.

I don't know, in some ways, I share some of your psychoticness, sometimes I can't sleep at night because of a fear of ghosts.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I guess, I mean, I would be aware, but I really wouldn't necessarily believe in it.
> 
> I don't know, in some ways, I share some of your psychoticness, sometimes I can't sleep at night because of a fear of ghosts.



thanks, man. it's cool to hear someone actually take me seriously. it sucks that everyone brushes off that stuff cause they think i'm psychotic, but it's cool you believe me. as you can tell, it's keeping me up :U it's 3:20 in the morning.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 31, 2009)

There's a very good chance my dog will notice and start barking. Once I'm aware, I don't really have many options. Airsoft gun could be  a possibility, but you really don't know how they would react. Flashlight could startle them/blind them for a few seconds, plus I could beat them with it. I think I have an old Daisy toy rifle that could make a decent club.

I think the flashlight sounds like it would work best in an attack, but I think I would probably be screwed anyways. Maybe I'll have to get a knife or baton or something, or just be less paranoid, very small chance of something like that happening here.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2009)

Just thought of something that could be amusing: tranquilizer dart.

Bring out your inner sadist, perhaps?


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh God damn, wrong thread. Will post actual response when I think of one.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> like, monsters. the stuff that people say that makes other people call them crazy. beasts, creatures of the dark, etc, MONSTERS. don't you ever wonder...why every culture in the world has stories of monsters? ever wonder why children are afraid of monsters under their bed or in their closet? cause most of them were not taught about those things. they are just naturally afraid of them.
> 
> and, it's in human nature, programmed into us, to be afraid of things that pose a threat to us. we are automatically born to be afraid of certain things. fire, for example. you know it will hurt you. or, in your case specifically, thieves. you know to be afraid of them. you just know they are not good. that's how children are with monsters. they are not taught to be afraid of them, they just are. that fear can't just manifest out of nothing.
> 
> ...



If they disappear without a trace, they just disappear... ever heard the story of the man who walked around the horses, and was never seen again?  Found this on the subject:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Bathurst_(diplomat)

However, if someone is "killed" with ABSOLUTELY NO EVIDENCE... then how do you know they're dead?  Of course, I'm linking this thought with the "person who's disappeared without a trace" scenario.  If you have the body, then you usually have a way to determine how they died.  Of course, Ripley's has stories both of people frightened to death, and people who actually did die laughing, so weird stuff does happen.  Not to mention the whole "spontaneous human combustion" thing...

... as for monsters?  I know of the human kind, but I have yet to meet the non-human kind, though I am fully aware of the fact there are forces "out there" you don't want to mess with.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> but I have yet to meet the non-human kind, though I am fully aware of the fact there are forces "out there" you don't want to mess with.



just 'cause you haven't met them does not mean they aren't real. most people will go through their life without ever experiencing a monster, but for those that do...well...they know what i'm saying.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> just 'cause you haven't met them does not mean they aren't real. most people will go through their life without ever experiencing a monster, but for those that do...well...they know what i'm saying.



Even I know what you're saying...


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 31, 2009)

my paranoia knows no bounds, at any given point within my room there is a hidden weapon within arms reach. a few knives, a golf club, a wrench and some screwdrivers. also i have some spraypaint i can spray into people's eyes.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 31, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> AWWW (*giggles while attempting to look sympathtic*) I'm sure the cops appreciated it, hm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to sig that.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 31, 2009)

my balls got hit Badly(don't ask me how i got hit)
then my balls swelled up then i was taken to the hospital
then I was confined, then they did some test
then the doctors said that it might be testicular torsion and they has to remove my right testicle.
then they had me at a scanning thingy (i dont know what it was called but i do remember that i was in a radiology room)
*phew* after the test luckily it wasn't torsion, it just swelled up because of the badly hit which leads to UTI (urinary tract infection)
then they administered antibiotics to cure me,
 then i was all better....
Now i has phobia of balls(sports thingies, like basketball, tennis ball, soccer ball and all the balls you can think of)  hitting my balls
I'm so paranoid when it comes to sports


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> thanks, man. it's cool to hear someone actually take me seriously. it sucks that everyone brushes off that stuff cause they think i'm psychotic, but it's cool you believe me. as you can tell, it's keeping me up :U it's 3:20 in the morning.



No problem, I am a pretty open minded person, as you can tell, so I take a lot of things seriously.

I put a little bit of thought into the subject and I personally think that a monster is an evil spirit that haunts you in your dreams. I mean, doesn't it seem a bit convenient that all of your nightmares involve your greatest fears?

I would say this, because a few years ago, I used to have very realistic and scary nightmares which would be waking me in the middle of the night in cold sweat. Then I decided to put a dream catcher in my room, and I never had a nightmare since. So maybe these dream catchers ward off these "monsters" you are talking about?

I know there may be a few holes in my theory but I didn't put too much thought about the holes to actually care about them.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 31, 2009)

With this being the last thread I read before going to bed, and my mom leaving the TV on in the basement, I seriously thought someone was in the house. I ended up creeping out of my room wielding a hammer, to find nothing.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> With this being the last thread I read before going to bed, and my mom leaving the TV on in the basement, I seriously thought someone was in the house. I ended up creeping out of my room wielding a hammer, to find nothing.



Lol, talk about irony


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

If you break into my house I feel sorry for you cause I'll know you're there before you get in and I'll be ready to pummel you with a blunt object or stab you. I'm up all night so it'd be dumb to try and rob me instead of the neighbors.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> If you break into my house I feel sorry for you cause I'll know you're there before you get in and I'll be ready to pummel you with a blunt object or stab you. I'm up all night so it'd be dumb to try and rob me instead of the neighbors.



I already know not to fuck with you


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I already know not to fuck with you


Yeah, you don't mess with nudists, those fuckers are crazy.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I already know not to fuck with you



Umm...okay, cool. :3



Jashwa said:


> Yeah, you don't mess with nudists, those fuckers are crazy.



I'm not a nudist. ]:<


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm not a nudist. ]:<


 Ok, I'll believe you since we've seen like 3 pictures of you with pants on.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Ok, I'll believe you since we've seen like 3 pictures of you with pants on.



You mean shirts? I always have pants on in my pics.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You mean shirts? I always have pants on in my pics.


No, you always claim to but we always only see your upper body.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No, you always claim to but we always only see your upper body.



Well I was nude when i had the house to myself but being in jeans 24/7 will make you want to do that when you have some privacy at last.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well I was nude when i had the house to myself but being in jeans 24/7 will make you want to do that when you have some privacy at last.



unless its cold.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> unless its cold.



My house is nice and warm, it's my friends house that's an igloo. >.<


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> My house is nice and warm, it's my friends house that's an igloo. >.<


 In all honesty, you shouldn't have your pants off at your friends house anyways.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> just 'cause you haven't met them does not mean they aren't real. most people will go through their life without ever experiencing a monster, but for those that do...well...they know what i'm saying.



"If deer could speak, what horrifying tales they would tell of these monsters called men" -- some random werewolf I met while on peyote

There are ways to protect yourself from the non-human hostiles in the world, but honestly, unless you provoke them, you're far more likely to be attacked by a human monster. They're a lot more prevalent AND far more bloodthirsty then any creature of legend. 

Besides, if all else fails, you can just hide under your blankets till the monsters go away... that rarely works with rapists and murderers.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2009)

Clearly, werewolves exist because you met one while tripping.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 31, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Clearly, werewolves exist because you met one while tripping.



lolwut? I'm curious, was that a joke, or are you just being a douche?


----------



## pheonix (Jul 31, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> In all honesty, you shouldn't have your pants off at your friends house anyways.



Why not? as long as they don't see or hear about it I don't see the problem. :razz:


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 31, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Why not? as long as they don't see or hear about it I don't see the problem. :razz:



Wow, seriously Phoenix, the *real* traumatising experience here would be seeing you naked.


----------

